# 3 place dog crate



## jjacobson1777 (Jul 5, 2011)

I am looking for a 3 place dog crate to build or buy. Any recommendations?

thanks


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I've got a guy in Fargo building me a 3 hole insulated box. If you were interested in something less fancy I'm sure he could do something for you too. PM me if you want more info.


----------



## jjacobson1777 (Jul 5, 2011)

I would be interested. What is it made out of and what is the price.

Thanks for the reply


----------

